# case of wireless SSID



## rocky (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello all,

I am sorry if my question seems to be stupid: do we need to distinguish the case of SSID name?

I know an AP named "VienXua". I tried


```
# ifconfig_ndis0="ssid [color="Red"]V[/color]ien[color="Red"]x[/color]ua"
$ dhclient ndis0 # ===> giving up

# ifconfig_ndis0="ssid [color="Red"]V[/color]ien[color="Red"]X[/color]ua"
$ dhclient ndis0 # ===> it's ok
```

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2009)

An SSID is case sensitive.


----------

